# Used our Rice Cooker to melt paraffin...



## waynesgarden (Jan 3, 2009)

Looks like you've solved both the problem of melting small quantities of wax and also the problem of sticky rice. Should put a nice wax coating on each grain as it cooks.

Wayne


----------



## BeeCurious (Aug 7, 2007)

For anyone concerned about the trace amounts of paraffin that may reside in the scratches of the pan, rest assured that your chocolate Easter Bunny and glazed/dipped Christmas chocolates contain plenty of paraffin.


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

So that is why it slides out so well!


----------



## BeeCurious (Aug 7, 2007)

> So that is why...


 
t:


----------

